# My 2012 Cruze RS



## mixer (Dec 6, 2011)

Custom Rear dual exhaust outlets, 3M Euro style Ralley Stripe.


----------



## 4035 (Jan 21, 2012)

Very sharp; I like!!


----------



## bbdhomer (Jun 20, 2012)

Awesome. Love the area that u chose for modelling 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

:goodjob:


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

nice!


----------



## concealedcarry (Jul 10, 2012)

NICE JOB; I'VE GOT THE SAME CAR. SAME COLOR, I DID THE DUEL EXHAUST AS YOU DID WITH 3" LONG CROME TIPS, EXTENDING OUT ABOUT AS FAR AS YOURS. GOING TO DO THE RACING STRIPES BUT DOWN THE CENTER OF HOOD OVER ROOF AND THEN TRUCK. I SAW A CRUZE IN MEXICO WITH THAT DONE AND IF THE STRIPES ARE SMALL AND STAY INBETWEEN THE WASHER OUTLETS ON THE HOOD WITH VERY FINE WHITE PIN STRIPE BORDER THEY LOOK REAL SHARP. ARE YOURS VINYL OR PAINTED ON? MY BA--S ARE BIG ENOUGH TO GO PAINTED AT FIRST UNTIL I SEE IF I REALLY LIKE THEM. WANTA DO SOMETHING WITH THE CROME STRIP ACROSS THE REAR OF THE TRUNK BETWEEN THE TAIL LIGHTS. THINKING ABOUT HAVING IT PAINTED SAME COLOR AS THE CAR, CRYSTAL RED TINTCOAT. ANY IDEAS????????? YOU'VE DONE A GREAT JOB, LOOKING FORWARD TO HEARING FROM YOU. MY EMAIL IS [email protected] I COULD SEND YOU PICTURES OF THE CAR IN MEXICO I SAW AS WELL AS PICTURES OF MINE IF YOU WISH. AGAIN, NICE JOB


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

I like the lower back stripe. Too bad I have a black car :angry:


----------



## Chase Toole (Feb 4, 2013)

mixer said:


> Custom Rear dual exhaust outlets, 3M Euro style Ralley Stripe.


I have the exact same car, where can I get that exhaust system and how does it sound??

Oh and just a suggestion...you should hit up your local dealer and grab some GM "Turbo" badges, and lose the Auto Zone ones


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Im looking to do something like this with my rs exhaust







And yes I know this is a Ford but this would looks great with the RS bumper trim


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Welcome to the cruzetalk


----------



## CruzeFTW (Feb 2, 2013)

looks good


----------



## ScottJohnson (May 4, 2013)

Those stripes are definitely awesome. The combination of red with black is tremendous. I'd definitely go for this thing on mah car as well.


----------



## BrandonR24 (Oct 15, 2012)

That RS on the grille is cool! Never seen it like that before. Cool ride!


----------

